# 7lbs in 7 days Jason Vale juice diet



## HannahsMummy

Bought Jason Vales book last week and thought I'd give it a go. I was a bit sceptical about how you can survive on pureed veg and fruit for a week but started it on Monday and have already lost a stone :shock:

I thought that was way too much weight to lose in 4 days so last night had a small spag bol and I felt sooo sick this morning :nope: 

Back on the juices again, going to see it out for the final 3 days and then he has a program to wean you back onto food slowly. 

I actually have a lot more energy than I usually have and all my clothes are really loose now. I just need to see if I can keep the weight off once I'm back onto normal food again.


----------



## ILoveShoes

Well done :)
It'll be interesting to see what happens when you start eating again, but I hope it all stays off for you.
xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Be extremely careful when go back on food, it can come back twice fast came off, downside to juicing.
Also be careful doesnt pur you off food, we all need food from all sources to live a healthy life.
Good luck.


----------



## HannahsMummy

I think it's changed my perception of food. Before, I couldn't walk past a pack of yum yums in a shop without picking them up. I looked at a pack yesterday and actually felt a bit sick! I'm going to take it easy going back onto food as I need to raise my metabolism slowly... also I'm now going for a run twice a day. I struggled to run before because my extra weight made my shin splints really bad. Now I've got rid of that extra stone I was carrying I can go for a run without being in agony :)
I just needed a quick fix to shift the excess baggage - now thats gone I'm finding it so much easier. I've also given up alcohol.
I'll report back at the end of day 7 and let you know how I got on.


----------

